# Temper bead welding



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2009)

Temper welding is used to avoid post Weld Heat Treatment 
-minimum preheat: 175 C -Maximum interpass: 230 C 
First Layer: SMAW. max. 3 mm diam. low hydrogen electrode. 
Remove 50% of this layer 
Subsequent 
 layers: max. 4-mm diam. low hydrogen Electrode 
ENSURE TEMPERING OF PRIOR BEADS 
Final temper bead reinforcement should be removed 
 keep at 232 to 288 C for 2 hrs


----------

